# New and just got a Chargriller Duo



## dizzixx (Aug 1, 2008)

So I just got a Chargriller Duo for my Bday. I picked it because I have always wanted to get a grill that is bother gas (for convenience) and charcoal (for taste) as well as be able to effectively smoke things. 

After finding one locally, I red up on it online and this board was one of the few places that I was able to find anything about the Duo. So after reading what I could I decided to take the plunge.

Now that I have one I have a few questions.

How do you properly season a grill? Is it different for the propane and charcoal sides? 

How do I use this to smoke things. Without having the separate smoke box. 
What do I need to know about temperature control.

Are there any mods that are must do's on this rig?

And basically just wanting to say hi and hope to smoke some good stuff.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome someone will be along soon with your answers. I am not familiar with your set up sorry.


----------



## ga_smoker (Aug 4, 2008)

Dizz...........I don't have a Duo but I have looked them over alot at Lowe's. 
On seasoning, you should be fine season both sides the same....coat the insides up good vegetable or some other oil and let her burn around 300 or so on both sides.
On smoking...without the firebox you will have to go indirect grilling on the charcoal side....meat on the opposite side of the fire below,  and if doing pulled pork or ribs you'll want to keep temps about 225-250. 
Not sure about any mods for the Duo but if you wanna do alot of smoking with it, I'd invest in the firebox, it will make temp control much easier. Hopefully someone that has one will be along soon with more info.

Steve


----------



## dizzixx (Aug 4, 2008)

So thats basically what I did. I did a google for seasoning a BBQ. I thoroughly coated all the insides with veggie oil. And let it run around 300 for an hour. 

Then today I smoked a 2lb pork roast it took about 4 hours at 225. Used the water pan method with a juice catch pan under the roast and a seperate pan with 2 inches of water directly above the coals. I used cherry wood that we use in our electric smoker and and made foil pouches. It took forever to get the pouches to start smoking. About an hour. I eventually put on two and found that putting charcoal on top helps. Smoked it too 140 and then just ran with heat up too 160 and boy was it good. Super Juicy, not the strongest smoke flavor (which I like) but alot of other people tend to shy from it if its to strong so that probably wasnt a bad thing. 

On the other side I grilled onions, zucchini, pineapple, steak, fish, and burgers. I was cooking for 18 so I was busy all night. The gas side got hot a bit easy but other than that it performed great. I was very happy with the Duo and reccomend it to anyone that wants to get a grill and a smoker without spending too much.

I intend to get the side smoke box. We will see. hopefully next time I will post some pictures.

:)


----------



## eaglesfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I am new to this as well and just got the Duo for my birthday too.  I did get the smoke box and am smoking a pork loin tomorrow.  Can't wait.  A little nervous cause it's my first time.  Got some apple wood at the local orchard so we'll see.  Good luck to you


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Eaglesfan! Welcome to SMF. Have you read through my thread from last year on the Duo? 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5070

Until you get time to make up some tuning plates, just flip that charcoal pan in the main box over and use it for a baffle. Don't over cook that pork loin as it will dry out. Cook by temp and not by time. Check out Dutch's thread on the Mohogany Sauce ... excellent with the loin.

Smoked Pork Loin with Mahogany Sauce

Use the search feature to find threads on the loin so you're prepared for it and you'll make it through like a pro.

BTW ... check in to the Roll Call area and introduce yourself before the Roll Call Cops get ya 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






PC


----------



## dizzixx (Aug 31, 2008)

so I have been smoking up a storm and it has performed well. I dont actually have a camera other than my cell phone. But I thought I would post at least a pic or two.


----------

